# Furry Augmented reality



## raynevandunem (Apr 20, 2008)

I wonder, if augmented reality is to be more developed and used as an end-user technology, what sort of effect will it have on the furry fandom?

Of course I could see augmented reality extensions of Second Life (like this one) being used at furry (and other genre) conventions in the far future. Furry avatars, big and small, being fleshed out to life-sized proportions, for example, while furry sims can become extensions for convention participants.

But then, what would this mean for the participants? Since avatars have to be operated from a home computer (desktop or portable), I'm certain that more than a few participants would stay home while guiding their avatars through convention halls to mingle with fursuiters and cosplayers.

What do you think about augmented reality?


----------



## indrora (Apr 20, 2008)

*gathers up all his AR books and reads about feducials and crap*
a) this was a simple test
b) are you going to write the app to translate from humans to SL av's
c) why would we WANT to wear a headmount (even small ones) all day?
d) ummm... there are better uses of AR... yiffing is not (unfortunately) one of them


----------



## raynevandunem (Apr 20, 2008)

indrora said:
			
		

> *gathers up all his AR books and reads about feducials and crap*
> a) this was a simple test
> b) are you going to write the app to translate from humans to SL av's
> c) why would we WANT to wear a headmount (even small ones) all day?
> d) ummm... there are better uses of AR... yiffing is not (unfortunately) one of them



Actually, I think that the headmounts will be shrunk down to glasses-size headsets a la Denno Coil, at least if Sun and others can find success in breaking or bypassing Moore's Law by creating laser-enabled "macrochips" that will go into such compressed, barely-visible areas.











But yes, I'd hope that there'll be more than just yiffing. Matter of fact, I hope that it'll be more than just AR-based LARPing.


----------



## indrora (Apr 22, 2008)

but here is the problem.

Look at SL.
what do we use SL for primarily?
(i'll give you a hint! its NSFW.... LD)

Also, i've dabbled in AR for some time and its not easy to do things like this... even with tools like Processing and such. The tools may be there, but the money is not so... $4000 a pop would be a little steep for the avg t. random fur. i barely have $100 for some networking stuff...

And i agree that yes headmounts are shrinking.


----------

